# إيثيلين جليكول (Ethylene Glycol )



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:_
_أقدم لكم هذه المعلومات المتواضعة عن مركب إيثيلين جليكول_
_الاسم النظامي : 2,1- ثنائي ايثانول (Ethane-1,2-diol)_
_اسماء أخرى : إيثيلين جليكول Ethylene glycol _
_الصيغة الجزيئية: C2H4(OH)2_
_الصيغة البنائية :_
_




_
_الشكل الفراغي :_​ 
_



__انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 812x654 38kb_
_



_
_الكتلة الجزيئية : 62,068 جم / مول._
_الكثافة : 1.1132 جم / سم3_
_درجة الانصهار : -12,9 مْ_
_درجة الغليان : 197.3مْ_
_تحضيره :_
_يحضر عن طريق تفاعل أكسيد الإيثيلين مع الماء كما في المعادلة التالية:_
_C2H4O + H2O → HOCH2CH2OH _
_استخداماتها:_
_1) إذابة الجليد في البلاد الباردة._
_



_
_2) خفض درجة تجمد ماء رديتر السيارات._
_



_
_3) تستخدم في صناعة بعض معاجين الأسنان المزيفة __شاهد مشكلة معاجين الأسنان المزيفة وخطورتها الكبيرة_
_






_
_التسمم بالجليكولات: _
_يحدث التسمم بالجليكولات عادة بسبب تعاطي هذه المشروبات من قِبَل معتادي الشراب كبديل للمشروبات الكحولية، أو عن طريق الخطأ لتشابههما الكبير في الصفات الطبيعية والرائحة. وكلا المركبين يتحولان في الجسم إلى حمض الأوكساليك. _
_أعراض التسمم بالجليكولات: _
_تتشابه الأعراض المبدئية إلى حدٍ بعيد مع أعراض تعاطي المشروبات الكحولية، ثم تتدرج إلى حالة قيء شديد وتشنجات ثم فقدان للوعي وغيبوبة مصحوبة بانعدام الأفعال المنعكسة واختلاجات مع سرعة في معدل التنفس والنبض وانخفاض في درجة الحرارة. _​ 
_وتحدث الوفاة كنتيجة لفشل التنفس في خلال بضع ساعات، أو كنتيجة لودمة رئوية في خلال يوم أو يومين، أو خلال عدة أيام بسبب تنخر الكبد والكلى. _
_علاج التسمم بالجليكولات: _
_في الساعتين الأولتين من التعاطي يمكن غسل المعدة للتخلص من الكميات المتعاطاة من الجليكولات. ويعتمد العلاج أساساً على إعطاء المريض كميات كبيرة من محلول بيكربونات الصوديوم مع متابعة التوازن الحمضي القاعدي للدم بالمختبر. _​ 
_ويفيد الديال الدموي (hemodialysis) في التخلص الفعال من الجليكولات بالدم وخاصة إذا كانت الأعراض شديدة ومستوى الدم أكثر من 50 مج% (في حالة الإيثيلين جليكول). _​ 
_وتستغل خاصية التثبيط التنافسي للإيثانول على استقلاب الإيثيلين جليكول في تأخير استقلاب الأخير، حيث يُعطى الإيثانول بالوريد (بجرعة قدرها 7,6-10 مل/كجم في 5% جلوكوز وعلى مدى 30 دقيقة كجرعة أولية، ثم تُتبع بجرعة 1,39 مل/كجم/ساعة)، أو يعطى الإيثانول 40% بالفم (بجرعة 1,5- 2 مل/كجم في عصير برتقال وعلى مدى 30 دقيقة كجرعة أولية، ثم تُتبع بجرعة 0,29 مل/كجم/ساعة)، وتزداد هذه الجرعات في حالة إعطاء الإيثانول بمصاحبة الديال، ويستمر إعطاء الإيثانول لمدة لا تقل عن 3 أيام في حالة عدم إعطائه مع الديال ولمدة لا تقل عن يوم واحد عند إعطائه مع الديال، وبغرض أن لا يزيد مستوى الإيثانول في الدم عن 100 مجم%. _​ 
_كما يمكن العلاج باستخدام (4-methyl pyrazole) الذي يساعد على تثبيط إنزيم نازع هيدروجين الكحول فيمنع تكوين حمضي الأوكساليك والفورميك. كذلك يفضل استخدام الثيامين والبيريدوكسين اللذين يساعدان على تحويل حمض الجليوكساليك (وهو أحد نواتج استقلاب الإيثيلين جليكول) إلى نواتج غير سامة. هذا بالإضافة إلى العلاج الدعمي حسب احتياجات المريض_
_وبالله التوفيق_​


----------



## palnet2007 (22 أغسطس 2009)

حياك الله اخي علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## CHE Amjad (22 أغسطس 2009)

كل الاحترام و التقدير على هذا الموضوع الشيق و ما لهذه الماده من استخدامات في حياتنا العمليه و ضرورة الوقوف عليها و ذكرها


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات مفيدة ومتجددة عاشت الأيادي ....


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أغسطس 2009)

palnet2007 قال:


> حياك الله اخي علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


 
_مشكور اخي على زيارتك لموضوعي _


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أغسطس 2009)

che amjad قال:


> كل الاحترام و التقدير على هذا الموضوع الشيق و ما لهذه الماده من استخدامات في حياتنا العمليه و ضرورة الوقوف عليها و ذكرها


 
_مشكور اخي على زيارتك لموضوعي _


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> معلومات مفيدة ومتجددة عاشت الأيادي ....


 
_مشكور اخي على زيارتك لموضوعي _


----------



## انودي (17 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المعلومة بس عندي سؤال عندي جهاز فحص نسبة الكلس الحر في السمنت واستخدم بالجهاز الاثلين كلايكول بس المشكلة لان الجهاز يصرف كمية كبيرة من امادة الاثلين كلايكول فهذا دعاني الى تقطير الاثلين كلايكول واستخدامه مرة اخرى في الجهاز لكن القراءات كانت مختلفة فممكن اعرف ما هو السبب يان الاثلين كلايكول المقطر لا يعمل من الاثلين كلايكول الاستندر بدون تقطير ؟ ارجو الرد على العنوان الاتي [email protected]


----------

